# Heroes Season 2 Thread



## Regor (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, so WTF is happening?? 

Why was Nathan's face distorted (burned?) in the mirror, but then it went away? I'm assuming it had something to do with the explosion of his brother.

What do you guys think happened to Peter? I heard some ppl talking on the radio, and said they thought the Hatian had something to do with it. Personally, I think the fact that he blew up, and then regenerated had something to do with it.

Who killed Hiro's dad?

What's up with the 'Sauron' character tormenting Molly.

Do you think Mohinder's 'virus' is real? Or just BS made up to get into the company?

If you watched the 'next week preview' at the end of the show


Spoiler



Why is Sylar alive?!?!!?!


----------



## NemesisTheory (Sep 26, 2007)

I have no clue what's going on at this point. It seems they now have so many different plot twists going on that its going to be confusing for a while. I think the Sauron character is probably an upcoming major villain. I think the Haitian had something to do with Peter's memory loss, but this amnesia bit with him kind of annoys me already. At the end of season 1, Sylar crawled down into a manhole. No one noticed he disappeared or the trail of blood led to the sewer? C'mon. I'm curious what Maya's power is. Its almost like she's freakin' Medusa or something demonic. 

Scott


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 26, 2007)

i think the sauron,is sylar.and the whole mirror thing was wierd,it had to happen in the explosion,it's confusing as hell,they jump around way too much,but it's the best show on tv.


----------



## Regor (Sep 26, 2007)

No, Sauron is a new character. That was established by Molly in the 1st season. Sauron is 'worse' than Sylar according to Molly.

And did Sylar 'crawl' into the sewer? Or was he dragged? Remember the cockroach crawling around at the beginning of the last episode? It was also there at the manhole cover. I'm guessing it has something to do with the Sauron character.


----------



## poisonelvis (Sep 26, 2007)

shapshifter?hmmm.hope they don't get sued sauron is an old marvell villian.


----------



## NemesisTheory (Sep 26, 2007)

Good point. I didn't see the roach at the manhole cover. I kept wondering wtf that big freakin' roach was doing in some of his scenes! Interesting.


----------



## forelander (Sep 26, 2007)

Heroes owns. That is all.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 26, 2007)

Regor said:


> Ok, so WTF is happening??
> 
> Why was Nathan's face distorted (burned?) in the mirror, but then it went away? I'm assuming it had something to do with the explosion of his brother.
> 
> ...



Don't think you caught it, but I don't think the virus thing isn't real, it was something Mohinder used as bait to get the Company's attention. There was a virus (see what happened to Molly in season 1) but Mohinder already cured her. 

As for the the spoiler thing:



Spoiler



As much as I love Heroes, the Sylar shit is getting really, really boring. So I guess he's invincible? Are we going to have another Peter/Sylar showdown? Boring. I wish they'd just kill off the fucker.



As for Nathan's face in the mirror; I think that's what his face really looks like, or did look like. I think Peter's and Nathan's mom has some power to either mask things with illusions, or to heal.....one or the other. 

But there's no way Nathan could carry a nuclear explosion that happened to be his brother and walk away without a scar. Something's up with his actual appearance.


----------



## Regor (Oct 1, 2007)

So what'd we learn this week?


----------



## forelander (Oct 2, 2007)

Claire is bad ass.


Spoiler



Though considering she's come back from the dead I think her questions of potential are a bit silly, there's not really anything else you can do past recovering from a fatal brain injury.


. 

I also learned saresh can speak french and


Spoiler



The haitan is back! Now they don't all have to be so careful. Maybe claires dad's (forgot his name) wife will stop nagging him coz she'll mysteriously forget everything some more.



Oh and godsend? How cool was that?


----------



## Regor (Oct 2, 2007)

I figured there was something up with Takeshi.

And Claire's dad's name is Noah.


----------



## forelander (Oct 2, 2007)

Regor said:


> I figured there was something up with Takeshi.
> 
> And Claire's dad's name is Noah.



Hahah how could I have forgotten that?



Spoiler



I'm kinda not a fan of them doing the 'claire has a lone friend who is in on her secret!' thing again, though this guy can fly so maybe it'll be different. How awesome was the shot where her toe goes flying off to the side by the way? In a hilarious kinda way.



What'd you think of this week?


----------



## Regor (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't think it was a bad episode. But rather that it was a 'plot developer' episode where they progress the storyline further. Nothing major happened or was discovered. It is what it is.


----------



## Battousai (Oct 3, 2007)

heroes Still rules over any action/drama series on tv at the moment.. other shows are kinda meh at the moment(specially prison break )..

its the only show that i cant miss a second of


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 3, 2007)

Does anyone else kinda think that the dude that killed Hiro's father might have been Takezo Kensei? Because he seems to be able to regenerate and the dude who killed Kaito Nakamura could possible have fallen, died, healed and run off... now i know that Kensei is from the 1600's but he can heal so whats to say that makes him immortal too  y'know cells don't die off or something like that, but then that doesn't explain how Kaito recognized him... [/speculation]

this is just what i was thinking about today at work


----------



## NemesisTheory (Oct 3, 2007)

I was really disappointed with the latest episode. Nothing interesting happened. Claire's car is stolen? How the frick is that important? Hey Mr. S, what if it was Hiro who killed his own father? Hiro could easily have taken a plunge off the building and teleported away before hitting the ground. He did something similar when he was hurled towards a building in season 1. Or Nathan could have done it and jetted away. I'm still clueless as to exactly what the deal is with the wonder twins.

Scott


----------



## oompa (Oct 12, 2007)

so what did you make of the last episode?


Spoiler



sylar being stuck in what looked like a southamerican nowhere? and peter didnt check his box. all of the heroes are like.. at new locations. also it got me thinking about claire hooking up with that flying guy? i mean what are the odds.. id say they are so small that its almost suspicious. i smell a setup.



a much better episode than the one before me thinks.

oh, also:


Spoiler



the ending with the claire-noah "both knows about the other" staring contest was really nervy! in a typical tv-series way, they got me longing for the next ep !


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 12, 2007)

what the hell happened to sylar?his powers are gone and he can't cut into people now to get thiers?


----------



## Battousai (Oct 12, 2007)

loved the fact that as syler killed that woman she turned out to be a fatty 
but yeah generally that episode rocked but... it was a bit ..predictable maybe ? 
the guy hookin up with claire etc... it does smell like a set up tho...


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah,the kid had those marks on his neck,like first season gouys that the company had kidnaped,and put tracking devices in.


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 12, 2007)

Battousai said:


> loved the fact that as syler killed that woman she turned out to be a fatty
> but yeah generally that episode rocked but... it was a bit ..predictable maybe ?
> the guy hookin up with claire etc... it does smell like a set up tho...



She said she fas fat when talking to the kid in the apartment.


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 12, 2007)

oompa said:


> a much better episode than the one before me thinks.
> 
> oh, also:
> 
> ...





Spoiler



i kind of think that it will end up being sylar, the dead noah that is, because he'll obviously regain his powers including the new one that he gained off.. erm forget what her name was... "fatty"  and will want to go after claire to assimilate hers and it will eventually be claire that kills sylar, well thats my theory


----------



## oompa (Oct 12, 2007)

lol well obviously there is no point in using spoiler text here anymore so well: i've got yet another weird thought.

now, crazymom resettled mica in new orleans louisiana right? with that veeery suspicious old african-american (or whatever the proper term is nowadays) lady, right?

am i the only one thinkin hoodoo here? or maybe im way off? i dont know anything about hoodoo but i got these pictures in my head about a crazy hoodoo lady who can do crazy stuff, just this time heroes style!


----------



## Regor (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I figured she was a fat chick from that conversation she had with Micah when he was a prisoner.

What black lady are you talking about?? I have no idea what you're talking about.


And yeah, I think the flying kid is a setup. Has to be.


As for Sylar, I think he's lost his powers, and he ain't gonna get them back.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 13, 2007)

Not only will Sylar get his powers back, I'm pretty certain he's going to end up more of a "grey" kind of character, not completely evil.

And I think he's going to be instrumental in helping defeat this new bad guy, Mr. Nightmare or whatever he seems to be.

 I'm surprised I missed this, since this is my favorite TV show EASILY.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 13, 2007)

Just saw the second episode the other night, they were gonna start screening this series in March here but bumped it up to more-or-less the same time as the US to keep people from downloading episodes or something. Spoiler tags would be nice, but I'll probably read them anyway so no big deal, heh.

Minor point - when did Peter pick up the ability to phase? I don't remember him coming in contact with D.L. at any point...


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 13, 2007)

he was kinda near DL at the plaza in the last episode of series one so i guess from there


----------



## forelander (Oct 13, 2007)

Regor said:


> What black lady are you talking about?? I have no idea what you're talking about.



Nikki drops Micah off with a relative to live while she goes off elsewhere, and the lady she drops micah off with is the one referred to. I assume it's DL's mother or grandmother and I bet she has an awesome power.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone else think the hispanic kids' story line is boring as fuck? I fast forward through it. Boring. Boring. Boring.


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2007)

Claire is cute. 

And I don't even watch the show.


----------



## Regor (Oct 13, 2007)

forelander said:


> Nikki drops Micah off with a relative to live while she goes off elsewhere, and the lady she drops micah off with is the one referred to. I assume it's DL's mother or grandmother and I bet she has an awesome power.



What episode was that in? This season or last?


----------



## Battousai (Oct 13, 2007)

this was in this weeks episode ..


----------



## forelander (Oct 13, 2007)

Regor said:


> What episode was that in? This season or last?



Season 2, episode 3, don't know if you record it / have a digital copy, but she appears at 25:39 into the episode (not including ads).


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> Claire is cute.
> 
> And I don't even watch the show.



I can say Claire is hot as hell, because the actress that plays her is now 18. There, I said it.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Hayden Panettierre,  Oh yeah, very nice.


----------



## Regor (Oct 15, 2007)

forelander said:


> Season 2, episode 3, don't know if you record it / have a digital copy, but she appears at 25:39 into the episode (not including ads).



Alright... so I apparently fast forwarded thru a whole inbetween commercials section of the episode.

Watching it now.

Ok, so apparently I missed 2 sections of story.... I thought the episode went rather quick when I initially watched it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2007)

Spoiler



It looks like West is the killer or one of the killers. If you notice the sweatshirt he is wearing is the same as what the killer wore who killed Hiro's dad, and when Hiro's dad was killed, he was pushed over the edge with the other person just vanishing (or flying away). West is probably being used by The Company. 

Also, Amanda Dawson's power is cool......Photographic Reflexes. This power was first seen in a Marvel character called the Taskmaster (I believe) who could replicate any physical ability or fighting style simply by watching them.


----------



## oompa (Oct 17, 2007)

@ jeff: aye  
didnt you think it was a little bit too much of a coincidence that sylar just bumped into the mexican twins just like that? :s

aniwai, micas cousin was awesome. i wonder what they will make out of it in the series. i also keep wondering about all them people in the picture. first i got this idea that all of the heroes originated from the guys in the picture in one way or the other, but that theory leaves a few blanks.. what do you guys think? i mean, some of them seem to be born with abilities, some get them (like copguy) just a year ago or less (copygirl). what do you guys think?


----------



## Regor (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff: Who is 'West'?

oompa: If everyone originated from the ppl in the picture. How do you explain Kenzo? He's centuries before the picture ppl.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2007)

Regor said:


> Jeff: Who is 'West'?
> 
> oompa: If everyone originated from the ppl in the picture. How do you explain Kenzo? He's centuries before the picture ppl.



West is Claire's flying boyfriend.



Regor said:


> Jeff: Who is 'West'?
> 
> oompa: If everyone originated from the ppl in the picture. How do you explain Kenzo? He's centuries before the picture ppl.



Also, I don't think all of them originate from the people in the picture, but most of the main characters seem to.

In other news, I CANNOT stop scrolling up to look at that pic of Hayden Panettiere.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 24, 2007)

Hayden pic bump. Matt's dad is an evil motherfucker.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Two Opinions!

1. This season is not as good as the first (which was epically perfect)

2. But that Hayden pic makes it alllll better. Yoyza.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 24, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Two Opinions!
> 
> 1. This season is not as good as the first (which was epically perfect)
> 
> 2. But that Hayden pic makes it alllll better. Yoyza.



Agreed. Drop the twins, bring Pete back to the US, and increase Claire screentime.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 24, 2007)

1 word. 

Sylar.

 Money.


And Claire. And Ali Larter's ass. Mo' money. It seems like it's being... mysterious for the sake of being mysterious. And everyone is overacting this season. And WHY, in God's name, can't Mohinder and Parkman have a civil conversation? They're always, always arguing, almost yelling at each other. Talk about overacting!


At least Hiro's segments are still good, and Claire's are pretty good (although how quickly she and Daddy reverted to the lying ways, I just don't know.


----------



## ohio_eric (Oct 24, 2007)

That Hayden chick is cute and all but why don't more people drool over Ali Larter who I think is even hotter?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 24, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> That Hayden chick is cute and all but why don't more people drool over Ali Larter who I think is even hotter?



I can see where you're coming from, and I won't say Ali's not hot, but there's something about Hayden Panettiere that's hot as hell, and it goes beyond her looks. Just the way she talks, that kinda thing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 24, 2007)

ALi is fine, too.

I think Hayden is probably a bit prettier, but the booty on Ali is DY-NO-MITE!


----------



## Regor (Oct 24, 2007)

Jeff said:


> I can see where you're coming from, and I won't say Ali's not hot, but there's something about Hayden Panettiere that's hot as hell, and it goes beyond her looks. Just the way she talks, that kinda thing.



Cheerleaders FTW!!














Then again, maybe it's because she seems to have this fetish with licking things!


----------

